

New Cancer Drug Gets Dramatic Results  - cwan
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/26117/

======
carbocation
Hint: it's a fairly BRAF-specific tyrosine kinase inhibitor, and it had a
remarkable impact on progression-free survival.

